# New stuff 2012 (Ibanez Japan content)



## rockstarazuri (Jul 5, 2012)

Ibanez guitars | New Products



























And of course,






Not a 6 string though 

Have fun.


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## refusetofall87 (Jul 5, 2012)

The see thru black guitars inlays look pretty nice


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 5, 2012)

Zado said:


>



Haha, there's 2 in the line up AFAIK


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2012)

That one is pretty hot! Not sure I've seen that bridge on an Ibby before, is that new this year or did I just miss it previously?


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 5, 2012)

That's an Ibanez SV, all of them have the same SynchroniZR bridge


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ninja'd


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 5, 2012)

That pickup config is pretty nice too, if that one ever makes it to the states I'd love to check it out. Bet the split coils with those EMGs would sound great!


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Haha, there's 2 in the line up AFAIK


We need MOAH!!!

and not w/ dat tremeloh! 













Ok i', done


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm gassing for the RG8


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 5, 2012)

That fixed bridge J Custom would do nicely.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 5, 2012)

^Yupp, but it would be even nicer with just two pickups, with either a HH or a HS config. I never liked middle pickups, they just get into my picking's way.


----------



## Jet9 (Jul 5, 2012)

It's official, it's time for me to get an RG2228.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Jul 5, 2012)

this one fucks with my heart....

it's a little different how they're going with different bridge styles on these models (the tight end R on the j custom especially) they must be pretty set on these new bridges.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 5, 2012)

s4tch said:


> ^Yupp, but it would be even nicer with just two pickups, with either a HH or a HS config. I never liked middle pickups, they just get into my picking's way.


 
I could live with that.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 5, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> *Have fun.*



Oh, I did.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 5, 2012)

That RG and S prestige I would buy in a heartbeat if it came to the USA...


----------



## wakjob (Jul 5, 2012)

s4tch said:


> ^Yupp, but it would be even nicer with just two pickups, with either a HH or a HS config. I never liked middle pickups, they just get into my picking's way.



Been playin' strat's since the word go. I always drop the middle PU right down to the pickguard for your exact reason. The benefit is that it ironically gives you a better "quack/duckbucker" sounds in the 2 and 4 position.


----------



## themike (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh nice, Ibanez offers Black Gold now? Sweet


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 5, 2012)

I love the tiger-stipeish one but I'm not getting another edge zero.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 5, 2012)

Damn thats purdy


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank god these don't have off set dots otherwise I'd be doing everything I can to get one of these.... Even still these are hot


----------



## CRaul87 (Jul 6, 2012)

If only they made those RG2228 with a reversed headstock I'd be in a lot of GAS


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 6, 2012)

FINALLY A NON BLACK IBANEZ ERG


----------



## Thep (Jul 6, 2012)

What are the chances that this is a true carved top and not veneer? If its solid, then this may just be my next new guitar.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jul 6, 2012)

SkullCrusher said:


> FINALLY A NON BLACK IBANEZ ERG



So much this. I know they've had others, but that 8 up there is just so nice that I want to sell my car.


----------



## Yaris (Jul 7, 2012)

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[

I'm seeing this RG721-CNF for sale in Japan, I think it's a new model. Anyway is there any way this is coming to the US? Or any way to import it? Cause I would do some horrible things to have this guitar.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 7, 2012)

Thep said:


> What are the chances that this is a true carved top and not veneer? If its solid, then this may just be my next new guitar.



Definitely a veneer.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 7, 2012)

Yaris said:


> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> I'm seeing this RG721-CNF for sale in Japan, I think it's a new model. Anyway is there any way this is coming to the US? Or any way to import it? Cause I would do some horrible things to have this guitar.



Holy motherfucker.


----------



## jarnozz (Jul 7, 2012)

more than 3.5k in euros at least... including taxes and everything ;( 
too much GAS


----------



## MFB (Jul 7, 2012)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Definitely a veneer.



I don't know, it is a Prestige S and uses the same tremolo as the SVs which IIRC are their highest S series so why would they not use the same quilted maple/tremolo on those and not this newer one?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jul 7, 2012)

Yaris said:


>



I sure hope that bridge is comfy because it is comparable to adding a unibrow to the Mona Lisa.


----------



## littledoc (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't say I'm a fan of the huge footprint of that fixed bridge. I'd much prefer a hipshot or TOM.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 8, 2012)

Playing one is fine bridge wise (they have them at GC) Er, the neck was shit though (tons of non-sustaining notes). I have a premium and it's not THAT bad.....seriously.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 8, 2012)

MFB said:


> I don't know, it is a Prestige S and uses the same tremolo as the SVs which IIRC are their highest S series so why would they not use the same quilted maple/tremolo on those and not this newer one?



Prestige S & SVs have always used veneers IIRC. Doesn't mean that's bad, it just means that they don't use *real* tops. With that said, these are some of the best veneers I've seen on an s.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaris said:


> &#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[
> 
> I'm seeing this RG721-CNF for sale in Japan, I think it's a new model. Anyway is there any way this is coming to the US? Or any way to import it? Cause I would do some horrible things to have this guitar.



Holy FUCK.

What is that top?

EDIT: Ikebe says it's a sonokelin top and an empress wood (whatever that is) fingerboard.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it's just plain rosewood for the fingerboard. Now we wait for people to bash it because it's made in Indonesia


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 8, 2012)

So much win. Ibanez is really going in a rather pleasing direction lately.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 9, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> I think it's just plain rosewood for the fingerboard. Now we wait for people to bash it because it's made in Indonesia



Not fair! a) I already bashed it and b) I have premiums (well one) and several prestiges. AND as a bonus, I played a 921 at GC and the neck was awful. 

Maybe these will be diff. But since not USA, wont get one (ikebe would get me one of them green j. customs!)


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 9, 2012)

RG8...



With DA8's!!!


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Make fun of me if you want, but I have a hard time getting excited about new Ibanez models. They play just fine but the color options rarely interest me these days.

That fixed bridge looks interesting, not sure how comfortable it would be.


----------



## Enselmis (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> Playing one is fine bridge wise (they have them at GC) Er, the neck was shit though (tons of non-sustaining notes). I have a premium and it's not THAT bad.....seriously.





Just because it isn't set up properly doesn't make the neck awful. A tweak of the truss rod and it'd probably be flawless. As long as you like the actual neck profile it's a pretty easy fix bud.


----------



## Osiris (Jul 10, 2012)

When the heck did this thing come into existence - CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 10, 2012)

Yaris said:


> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> I'm seeing this RG721-CNF for sale in Japan, I think it's a new model. Anyway is there any way this is coming to the US? Or any way to import it? Cause I would do some horrible things to have this guitar.








...The conversion rate actually isn't AWFUL...I may have to buy the shit outta dis.


----------



## Yaris (Jul 10, 2012)

AChRush1349 said:


> ...The conversion rate actually isn't AWFUL...I may have to buy the shit outta dis.


 
The thing is, as far as I know, Ikebe doesn't ship to the US. You could get some middleman shipping service, a couple of which I looked into, but it gets expensive pretty fast because you have to pay for shipping twice plus their own fees. I think with one place I'd expect to pay about $1000-1100 for that guitar, so I've been thinking about it.

Seems like that original link is bad, here's a better one: http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping/goods/goods_detail.php?key=rg721&count=12&sort=1&id=244331


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2012)

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Prestige S & SVs have always used veneers IIRC. Doesn't mean that's bad, it just means that they don't use *real* tops. With that said, these are some of the best veneers I've seen on an s.



Do they really? Hmm, I figured at the price of the SV's they'd have some sort of top even if they are ridiculously thin bodies.



littledoc said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of the huge footprint of that fixed bridge. I'd much prefer a hipshot or TOM.





SilenceIsACrime said:


> I sure hope that bridge is comfy because it is comparable to adding a unibrow to the Mona Lisa.



Trust me, I played one yesterday at GC and the Tight End bridge feels friggin' fantastic to the point where I wish they used it on all their fixed bridges over the Gibraltar/standard Hipshot-esque bridge. It might not be the prettiest bridge in the books but form follows function, and this form is comfy as hell.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 10, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Haha, there's 2 in the line up AFAIK



As far as I know these are both exclusive to Japan.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 10, 2012)

I didn't know there was an issue shipping to usa. 

well, considering I'm can't afford it anyways I shouldn't be worrying about it


----------



## butch (Jul 11, 2012)

Not Japanese, but official...forgive if double post


Ibanez RG3XXV 25th Anniversary Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## jl-austin (Jul 11, 2012)

butch said:


> Not Japanese, but official...forgive if double post
> 
> 
> Ibanez RG3XXV 25th Anniversary Electric Guitar | GuitarCenter
> ...



Wow, $699. That is a little higher than I expected. Maybe a little to high in my book for a standard Ibanez. I was expecting $599. The RG2XXV is $499, I don't see were the extra $200 has gone to, and don't tell me pickups, because I can buy 2 dimarizos for less than $200, and I know Ibanez gets a bulk discount.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 13, 2012)

Yaris said:


> http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/shopping/goods/goods_detail.php?key=ibanez&count=12&sort=1&id=244326I'm seeing this RG721-CNF for sale in Japan, I think it's a new model. Anyway is there any way this is coming to the US? Or any way to import it? Cause I would do some horrible things to have this guitar.


As far as I'm concerned, this is coming to EU. Not sure about the US. But I'll get one.


----------



## Nag (Jul 13, 2012)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> this one fucks with my heart....
> 
> it's a little different how they're going with different bridge styles on these models (the tight end R on the j custom especially) they must be pretty set on these new bridges.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 13, 2012)

White RG2228A! Yes please!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 13, 2012)

^ placed my order for one of these bad boys... woo-hoo! Why buy someone's beat up RG565 when I can have a brand new toy of my own. Hopefully the Indo craftsmanship is as good as the older MIJ stuff...


----------



## EclecticFinn (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations on that. I saw that at Musician's Friend this morning and am about to do the same. I freaked out when I saw that available, so excited that they chose to reissue it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 13, 2012)

I hope that white RG2228A comes to the US!.... I'd be very surprised and angry if it didn't.
All of the 6 stringers look sexy as fuck too.


----------



## Yaris (Jul 13, 2012)

shitsøn;3097620 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this is coming to EU. Not sure about the US. But I'll get one.



Cool man, tell me when you get it so you can ship it over here.


----------



## Osiris (Jul 14, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I hope that white RG2228A comes to the US!.... I'd be very surprised and angry if it didn't.
> All of the 6 stringers look sexy as fuck too.



They did the white rg1527, so maybe....but Ibanez is still really stubborn about those Japan only models.

Also those RG3XXVs appear to have real Dimarzios. But im wondering about the other specs. To anyone who's played an Ibanez with a maple fb, are their maple fretboards glossy like Fender's? Or more satiny? Cause on every maple fb'd Fender I played the fretboard was so sticky it was physically hard to play.


----------



## LordHar (Jul 14, 2012)

Thomann in Germany has this one listed as preorder, price 629 euro's and date as 20th of august.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2012)

^ Oh my god, I love that... Ibanez needs to turn that into a Prestige. I'd buy one or two o them.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 14, 2012)

Specs wise (and construction quality) I think it rivals the Prestige series. I compared my Prestige S and a Premium S, they're both virtually the same. The only difference is the neck shape and the pickups IMO


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2012)

I've played a number of the Premiums. I think they are truly great guitars, and I don't have any real issues with them, but I don't find them to be the same as the Prestiges. Some Prestiges are a little rough around the edges, but for the most part, they are of better quality.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 14, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> ^ placed my order for one of these bad boys... woo-hoo! Why buy someone's beat up RG565 when I can have a brand new toy of my own. *Hopefully the Indo craftsmanship is as good as the older MIJ stuff...*







not a chance in hell.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Jul 14, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> Hopefully the Indo craftsmanship is as good as the older MIJ stuff...



I don't think that's gonna happen, buddy. 

The craftsmanship can't be that bad though. 

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Yaris (Jul 14, 2012)

LordHar said:


> Thomann in Germany has this one listed as preorder, price 629 euro's and date as 20th of august.



I'm REALLY wanting to buy that now.


----------



## Osiris (Jul 14, 2012)

bob123 said:


> not a chance in hell.



I bet if you bought from Ibanez Rules and had a minor setup it wouldn't be far behind a used MIJ. The MIJ Ibanezes I played weren't better than Korean/Indo ones enough to justify the price difference.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 15, 2012)

I'd grab the one with the Duncans


----------



## silverctr (Jul 15, 2012)

Horizongeetar93 said:


> this one fucks with my heart....
> 
> it's a little different how they're going with different bridge styles on these models (the tight end R on the j custom especially) they must be pretty set on these new bridges.



Same here cuz it looks like a lighter shade of my RG520QS.


----------



## Osiris (Jul 16, 2012)

Musician's Friend appears to be stocking those new S series, though they dont have pictures yet - Ibanez Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend
Ibanez Rules put up some summer namm models too. It looks like year of the maple


----------



## ejendres (Jul 17, 2012)

When are they gonna rerelease the SZ?!?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2012)

ejendres said:


> When are they gonna rerelease the SZ?!?



I wouldn't hold my breath on those. They had a following but weren't as popular as their S brethren (or even the SA models) to merit a reissue any time soon.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi res photo of dat delicious RG721 Premium:






I want it so bad. That binding is such a nice touch!


----------



## ejendres (Jul 19, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath on those. They had a following but weren't as popular as their S brethren (or even the SA models) to merit a reissue any time soon.



I know but honestly they were some of the best Ibanez I've personally had hands on.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 23, 2012)

Ibanez RGA421 Now this is interesting.

Ibanez Prestige RGA421 in red. Without looking at the link, guess what kind of RGA it is?


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Ibanez RGA421 Now this is interesting.
> 
> Ibanez Prestige RGA421 in red. Without looking at the link, guess what kind of RGA it is?


about time we get a new fixed bridge rga prestige, maybe now a black 321 will pop up and I can get one unless the 421 comes in black onyx too haha


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think that's going to be in regular production tho. It says there that it's a one-off prototype


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> I don't think that's going to be in regular production tho. It says there that it's a one-off prototype


I can hope haha. With rga121's and 321's still as popular as before I dont see why they wouldnt reissue a fixed bridge rga prestige


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> I can hope haha. With rga121's and 321's still as popular as before I dont see why they wouldnt reissue a fixed bridge rga prestige



They were popular......after they were discontinued. Back when they were new they actually didn't sell all too well, especially the pricier RGA321s. Even recently they haven't been moving nearly as quickly on the used market unless they're priced super low. 

If there's going to be new fixed bridge RGA in production it'll likely be a Premium over a Prestige, but who knows.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They were popular......after they were discontinued. Back when they were new they actually didn't sell all too well, especially the pricier RGA321s. Even recently they haven't been moving nearly as quickly on the used market unless they're priced super low.
> 
> If there's going to be new fixed bridge RGA in production it'll likely be a Premium over a Prestige, but who knows.


I wish they would make a premium one, I know it took me awhile to get a rga321 but 121's seem to come and go now. However I feel that a premium would sell pretty well if it was similar in spec to the 121's


----------



## -JeKo- (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope they'd make even one RG with a hardtail like older PGM-models. Maybe some day...


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 27, 2012)

Real picture of the RG721. Looking good.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 27, 2012)

That bridge is looking better and better.


----------



## kowoolo (Jul 27, 2012)

great looking guitar, but it would have been better with gold or black hardware


----------



## Syriel (Jul 28, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> Real picture of the RG721. Looking good.



Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 28, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?



No not at all lol Because that is what i thought too 

I really want this guitar


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 28, 2012)

I love that 721.

...and Ibanez needs to put that RGA-421 into production. The 321f is one of my favorite guitars ever, and the 420z I have right now is a brilliant guitar, so I can only be excited about the possibility of a 421.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jul 28, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?



No, because that's exactly what I thought 

So many of these will end up with bkps, I know I'd do that!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jul 28, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?



I thought the same too. Because of you, I really want it now


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 29, 2012)

+1 on the Black Machine-ish touch. I have this on order and after seeing that photo, I'm even more excited to get it.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guitars - RG870QMZL | Ibanez guitars


 MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jul 30, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?



How much will it be to buy and get that shipped to the US?! anyone?!


----------



## Dooky (Jul 30, 2012)

Syriel said:


> Is it weird to say that the 1st thing that popped up in my mind when I saw that pic was "It looks Black Machine-ish"?



Add me to the list - That was my first thought too!


----------



## Cayoub84 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just got my RG721 Last week its already in the states peeps.


----------



## Purelojik (Aug 25, 2012)

i'd say now would be a great time to re-introduce the RGA121's cause now more people will pick them up. i know i will. after getting one used i want another.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2012)

So I guess anything with a dark wood top and binding looks like a Blackmachine now?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 25, 2012)

Why don't they make J-customs with the original edges? =/


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 25, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Why don't they make J-customs with the original edges? =/



I'm pretty sure some models actually come with Edges again now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Why don't they make J-customs with the original edges? =/



CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cayoub84 said:


> I just got my RG721 Last week its already in the states peeps.



Where? As of last week they were European only according to the Ibanez rep.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Where? As of last week they were European only according to the Ibanez rep.



Ibanez Limited Edition RG721 (Charcoal Brown Flat) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine might be here next week (with MF you just never know)


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ibanez Limited Edition RG721 (Charcoal Brown Flat) | Sweetwater.com



Ibanez told me dealers in the US cannot get this guitar. Sweetwater must have a European connection somehow. Dude said there was no way, I even asked if I could contact Ibanez Europe and he told me they are basically a different company entirely. 

(I was asking Ibanez AS a dealer)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Ibanez told me dealers in the US cannot get this guitar. Sweetwater must have a European connection somehow. Dude said there was no way, I even asked if I could contact Ibanez Europe and he told me they are basically a different company entirely.
> 
> (I was asking Ibanez AS a dealer)



Even GC/MF has it. 

Ibanez RG721R Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend

The guy you were talking to was obviously out of the loop.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Even GC/MF has it.
> 
> Ibanez RG721R Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend
> 
> The guy you were talking to was obviously out of the loop.



Haha, he's the dude we call about getting guitars. If he's out of the loop, Ibanez is the worst company of all time. 

It's just weird.

I'm calling him again on Monday.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

3074326 said:


> Haha, he's the dude we call about getting guitars. If he's out of the loop, Ibanez is the worst company of all time.
> 
> It's just weird.
> 
> I'm calling him again on Monday.



Unless you're talking to Hoshino Gakki in Japan, this has nothing to do with Ibanez directly. 

Does your store go through Chesbro or HUSA?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 25, 2012)

technomancer said:


> So I guess anything with a dark wood top and binding looks like a Blackmachine now?



Well, it is an RG with a dark wood top and binding. So yes... considering that's really what a Blackmachine is visually.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless you're talking to Hoshino Gakki in Japan, this has nothing to do with Ibanez directly.
> 
> Does your store go through Chesbro or HUSA?



HUSA


----------



## Jzbass25 (Aug 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[



Are we able to order it in the US? That is pretty sexy (even though I do really want that jcustom vine... haha)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Are we able to order it in the US? That is pretty sexy (even though I do really want that jcustom vine... haha)



Directly? Probably not, though Ikkebe has been flip flopping about that in the past. Best to contact them. 

Could always look into meestursparkle.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 25, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Directly? Probably not, though Ikkebe has been flip flopping about that in the past. Best to contact them.
> 
> Could always look into meestursparkle.



I called Hoshino USA, if that's what you're asking. Not Ibanez. It could've just become available in the US after I checked. I don't remember seeing any 721s on MF when I was checking. 

I'm really not _that_ worried about it (although it might seem like it). I've just always had an interest in RGs without floating bridges. This year I've seen a few that have caught my eye.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 25, 2012)

3074326 said:


> I called Hoshino USA, if that's what you're asking. Not Ibanez. It could've just become available in the US after I checked. I don't remember seeing any 721s on MF when I was checking.
> 
> I'm really not _that_ worried about it (although it might seem like it). I've just always had an interest in RGs without floating bridges. This year I've seen a few that have caught my eye.



I was actually replying to Jzbass25 with that post. 

That being said, the RG721R being available in the US is nothing too new. The first one to hit the forum via NGD was ordered something like two weeks ago, so they've been up for some time.


----------



## Yaris (Aug 26, 2012)

So yeah I'm gonna take credit for finding the 721 first and posting it here for you guys to jizz over. 


Just kidding


----------



## Polythoral (Aug 26, 2012)

THEY'RE LEARNING WHAT WE WANT.

They're going to begin throwing BKPs in things.

Little will they realize the trend is now to hate fancy wood tops and BKPs...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2012)

Polythoral said:


> Little will they realize the trend is now to hate fancy wood tops .


 
I fucking wish.


----------

